# Finally......I did my engine



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Before


After



During the process,you know what they size...The little ones hurt the most


Scud


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Looking much better now, from personal experience these are the worst engines in the world to clean/detail. Too many nooks and crannys, even when clean they still don't look much but from the first pic i can tell how much work you put in - top job.

Did mine about 2 months ago and its already covered in dust again, i thinks its because of all the scoops and air inlets:wall:


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Cheers Rob,i forgot to mention that Tyre Dressing is very good to get your engine pipes clean.


----------



## ayr320cdmsport04 (Apr 17, 2006)

Good job m8:thumb:


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Looks great:thumb: It was worth the pain


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

Looking good now :thumb: 
Well worth the pain I'm sure!

Dave
p.s. stop biting your nails!


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

db_abz said:


> Looking good now :thumb:
> Well worth the pain I'm sure!
> 
> Dave
> p.s. stop biting your nails!


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## m4xmw (Mar 22, 2006)

You`ll get more power with the standard airbox too!
Andy Forrest mapped my my95 Impreza and reckons the induction kits can suck in warm air!
Anyway nice engine cleanup!

Mark


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

looks good mate, top work


----------



## PlatinumR (Feb 11, 2006)

My God the man's got bunches of banana's for hands like that AndyC chap! 

Who said that....something in the mist?

Great results on the engine bay mate - must have taken some time.


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

PlatinumR said:


> My God the man's got bunches of banana's for hands like that AndyC chap!
> 
> Who said that....something in the mist?
> 
> Great results on the engine bay mate - must have taken some time.


:lol: :lol: cheers


----------

